# Towing



## camping gal (Jul 28, 2006)

My husband and I have a 2004 Coachmen Catalina with a super slide that we love. The weight is 7200 and we pull it with either a 2004 F-150 supercab 4x4 or a 2006 Ford Expedition which both have 9,000 towing capacity or higher. We have pulled it to the beach and back but we are looking to pull it to Gatlinburg in November and I'm wondering if our trailer will be too much of a strain on our Expedition or not. We don't carrying any extra water and I'm not a pack rat, I'm just wondering if anyone else pulls their travel trailer with a vehicle like ours.


----------



## Roadrangr (Jul 28, 2006)

RE: Towing

Was wondering about he weight that you listed for your Coachman. You listed 7200 lbs. Is that the actual curb weight with full propane tanks and no supplies,water or is it the registered gross weight listed on the decal of the trailer or the registration form? For example, my 29' "94 Prowler weighs just over 5000 lbs with out water or any other supplies. The registered gross weight that the manufacturer rates it at is 7400 lbs. I use a '97 Dodge B-2500 Ram Vam with a 5.9L (360cid) V-8 with 4-speed automatic overdrive. Personally I would not use a 150 or 1500 for towing any rv that weighs over 6000 lbs gross. That is my personal opinion.   Joe


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2006)

Re: Towing

You also have to remember that the 9000 pounds will include everything you have in the tow vehicle.  What size engins do you have? Think you will be at your limit and probably over.  Most of us here have been there and done that but you need at least a 3/4 ton IMO.  Do you have the towing package on both vehicles?  Best thing to do is weigh  both rv and tow vehicle to find accurate weight.  You can find scales at truck stops. You may be ok if you stay on the interstate roads and come in on the northside of gattlinburg.  let us know how it turns out.  Drive carefully.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 29, 2006)

Re: Towing

camping gal,

What these experienced pullers are telling you is what they've told many others that have asked the same basic question here.  It can be really complicated to describe without knowing all the details of your particular towing combination.  It is complicated, because there aren't any simple solutions.  In the old days you just dropped a trailer on a ball and drove off!  There weren't even legal requirements way back when, or legal liabilities.

You might have gotten away with just hitching up and going before, but you are taking such a 'risk' that it can't possibly be worth doing it the way you've been doing it.  Many of us have seen the remains of RV equipment after an accident.  Some have seen some really bad stuff along with it ...

We don't want to see you have the same problem.  It probably will be the other guy that causes it, but you'll still be involved.


----------



## camping gal (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Towing

I have a 5.4 V8 with a factory installed towing package rated at 9,000 lbs. I've checked into it with Coachmen and with Ford since writing and they said it won't be a problem to tow anywhere I would like to go. My camper weights 7,200 dry weight but we don't carry anything but clothes and food and our propane so we will be well below our weight limit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## hertig (Jul 31, 2006)

Re: Towing

That 9000 pounds is probably with no accessories, no cargo, no passengers in the truck.  Just a 150 pound driver and a  bit of gas.  Every pound you add to the truck removes a pound from the towing capacity...

And that 7200 pound dry weight is probably how it left the factory, not including any changes the dealer or any previous owners made.  You don't carry any water (8 pounds a gallon)?  You always dump the tanks before moving, even though dumping a tank less than half full is not recommended?  How about sewer hoses, water hoses, extention cords and other hookup goodies?  Toilet paper and paper towels?  Dishes, glasses, silverwear, cooking utensils, cleaning supplies?

Probably your best bet is to load the truck and trailer for travel, and go to a scale.  Make sure you get the weight for each axel, even if you have to weigh a couple times.  This way you can insure that you don't exceed any weight limit (front axel, rear axel, truck GVWR, Trailer GVWR or GCWR (total of truck and trailer)).


----------



## fordman (Sep 28, 2006)

Re: Towing

i was pulling a 26 ft. coachman catilina with a 2006 expedition. it did ok on local trips but was weak in the mountians. i just traded it for a f-250 with a 6.0 diesel no problem pulling it now


----------



## fordman (Sep 28, 2006)

Re: Towing

it should have said 2003 expedition


----------

